# Getting the Most out of your Shopsmith



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Using the Shopsmith 5-Piece Safety Kit (Push Stick, Fence Straddler, Featherboard, Push Blocks)*

I've written a fair amount about the Shopsmith Safety Kit on my Blogger blog, but while I'm at it I figure that this blog deserves a little attention too. I recently posted a video on my "MyGrowthRings" Youtube channel on the use of Shopsmith's Shopsmith 5-Piece Safety Kit, which has been a standard part of every Mark V sold since the mid-1980's. That hit includes an excellent Push Stick, a Fence Straddler, for pushing narrow boards through the saw, a Featherboard that has been knocked-off by many and was the inspiration for many others on the marker, and a pair of beefy Push Blocks. You don't have to own Shopsmith tools to find these useful and their use is similar to others, so if the use of these types of safety tools are you new to you I encourage you to give this vid a view.










Here's the video link" https://youtu.be/lrl6Jf5z_PY":https://youtu.be/lrl6Jf5z_PY


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*The Shopsmith Mark V 5-Point Safety Check (+1)*

Using the Shopsmith Mark V, or any of the Shopsmith multi-purpose tools for that matter, can seem daunting at first, but with a little practice it'll become second nature, just like driving a stick or avoiding Yoko Ono music. There are a couple must-check items on the tool that I double-check every time I use mine. I've uploaded a video to my "MyGrowthRings" Youtube channel that is worth a look, if you are just getting introduced to Shopsmith woodworking.










Here's the link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*The Essential "Shopsmith Toolbox" (Old vs New)*

I was about to type "A couple months ago…" but now I see I posted this video on the "Shopsmith Toolbox" in Dec 2017! Well anyway, this is another video that I shot as an aid to Shopsmith tool owners who might be in need of the go-to tool for the Shopsmith, which is a 5/32" Hex Wrench, or as some call it, an Allen wrench. Click the link below to check it out. 









Here's the video link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*You Are (Probably) Waxing Your Shopsmith Wrong!*

In order to get the most out of our Shopsmith Mark Vs and other shop tools, it's wise to give them an occasional polish with a good furniture grade paste wax. But what is the best wat to apply it? In this video we'll run through the most common things I wax on my Mark V and I'll offer a few tips that I learned while I was the Academy instructor at the Shopsmith Factory Showroom in Dayton, Ohio.










Here's the link:


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *You Are (Probably) Waxing Your Shopsmith Wrong!*
> 
> In order to get the most out of our Shopsmith Mark Vs and other shop tools, it's wise to give them an occasional polish with a good furniture grade paste wax. But what is the best wat to apply it? In this video we'll run through the most common things I wax on my Mark V and I'll offer a few tips that I learned while I was the Academy instructor at the Shopsmith Factory Showroom in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> ...


Great tips for *ME* a Shop Smith guy of over 40 years.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *You Are (Probably) Waxing Your Shopsmith Wrong!*
> 
> In order to get the most out of our Shopsmith Mark Vs and other shop tools, it's wise to give them an occasional polish with a good furniture grade paste wax. But what is the best wat to apply it? In this video we'll run through the most common things I wax on my Mark V and I'll offer a few tips that I learned while I was the Academy instructor at the Shopsmith Factory Showroom in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. I'm sure I could learn a lot from you too. Scott 


> Great tips for *ME* a Shop Smith guy of over 40 years.
> 
> - htl


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *You Are (Probably) Waxing Your Shopsmith Wrong!*
> 
> In order to get the most out of our Shopsmith Mark Vs and other shop tools, it's wise to give them an occasional polish with a good furniture grade paste wax. But what is the best wat to apply it? In this video we'll run through the most common things I wax on my Mark V and I'll offer a few tips that I learned while I was the Academy instructor at the Shopsmith Factory Showroom in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> ...


Does having a 1952 Model 10ER half taken apart count as a shop smith owner? If so then I'm probably using it all sorts of wrong.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *You Are (Probably) Waxing Your Shopsmith Wrong!*
> 
> In order to get the most out of our Shopsmith Mark Vs and other shop tools, it's wise to give them an occasional polish with a good furniture grade paste wax. But what is the best wat to apply it? In this video we'll run through the most common things I wax on my Mark V and I'll offer a few tips that I learned while I was the Academy instructor at the Shopsmith Factory Showroom in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> ...


Ha! Well, to paraphrase a great quote: Those who own a Shopsmith but don't use it have no advantage over those who don't own one. Get that puppy together!


> Does having a 1952 Model 10ER half taken apart count as a shop smith owner? If so then I m probably using it all sorts of wrong.
> 
> - sansoo22


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Shopsmith Model 500 Front Table Extension *

The Shopsmith Mark V Model 500 front table extension is one of those little add-on gadgets that brings so much more to the party than first meets the eye. In this video, we are in our buddy Isaac's shop getting his new to him Shopsmith Mark v Model 500 ready for action after years in storage. I'll link to Isaac's channel as soon as it launches.










Here's the vid:


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shopsmith Model 500 Front Table Extension *
> 
> The Shopsmith Mark V Model 500 front table extension is one of those little add-on gadgets that brings so much more to the party than first meets the eye. In this video, we are in our buddy Isaac's shop getting his new to him Shopsmith Mark v Model 500 ready for action after years in storage. I'll link to Isaac's channel as soon as it launches.
> 
> ...


I got one of those with my first SS back in the 1980's and would go to the SS store in Atlanta quite a bit when I was up there installing cabinets.
I had many add on's and when I sold my SS in hard times I gave the new owner all the extra stuff.
I really would have gotten no more for it *so if I had been thinking,* keeping all those sweet extras would have been loved when I got a used SS later when I got back into building things for myself.

So all this is to say if possible keep your big $$$ accessory's for your next SS as most true SS addicts will get another down the road..
Just my $.02 and don't ask me how I know.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shopsmith Model 500 Front Table Extension *
> 
> The Shopsmith Mark V Model 500 front table extension is one of those little add-on gadgets that brings so much more to the party than first meets the eye. In this video, we are in our buddy Isaac's shop getting his new to him Shopsmith Mark v Model 500 ready for action after years in storage. I'll link to Isaac's channel as soon as it launches.
> 
> ...


Very good advice. 


> So all this is to say if possible keep your big $$$ accessory s for your next SS as most true SS addicts will get another down the road..
> Just my $.02 and don t ask me how I know.
> 
> - htl


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*The new EZtension Bandsaw Tension Gauge and the Shopsmith Bandsaw*

After seeing the EZtension in Fine Woodworking magazine I was intrigued, but also curious to know if it would work with the unique Shopsmith bandsaw. In this video I show what I learned and run through some of the cool features that make the Shopsmith bandsaw so special.










Here's the video:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*An Indispensable Shopsmith Tool You Already Own: Stop Collars*

Your Shopsmith multi-purpose tool came with a couple stop collars (AKA: shaft collars, tube collars) that can be used for far more than what you may know. In this video, I run you through the handiest non-standard uses I have for them in my shop.










Here's the video link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*How to tune a Shopsmith bandsaw*

"Your wheels need to be co-planer" "Your tires are crowned" "The top wheel tilts forward and backward" "The blade rides in the center of the wheels". All myths. At least when we are talking about the Shopsmith Bandsaw.

In the video, we'll continue our chat about the Shopsmith bandsaw and give you a couple of tips on how they work and what you might need to do to keep your Shopsmith bandsaw tracking properly. 









Here's the link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*5 Shopsmith Mark V Drill Press Tips (I think there's Five!)*

In this video, I go over a few tips for getting the most of your Shopsmith Mark V drill press. There are so many little tips that we'll eventually cover, but these are a few I use every time I drill:
1.) Position your headstock, carriage, and table BEFORE you lift it into position.
2.) Grip the way tube FIRMLY beneath the headstock and above when lifting.
3.) You can reposition the headstock and carriage in the vertical position, but why risk it? 
4.) Position the quill feed handle wherever it best fits your needs.
5.) The feed stop (Quill depth stop) can be used in several ways.










Here's the video link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*But wait, there's more! Shopsmith Mark V Drill Press Follow-Up*

I knew that this weekend's video on the Shopsmith Mark V drill press video was just scratching the surface and that there would be more to say, but after several comments, (Thanks Damion and MRrwmac!) I realized that there was more to say, and that sooner is better than later.










https://youtu.be/_u_MBZlFdHQ":https://youtu.be/_u_MBZlFdHQ


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *But wait, there's more! Shopsmith Mark V Drill Press Follow-Up*
> 
> I knew that this weekend's video on the Shopsmith Mark V drill press video was just scratching the surface and that there would be more to say, but after several comments, (Thanks Damion and MRrwmac!) I realized that there was more to say, and that sooner is better than later.
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Please continue.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *But wait, there's more! Shopsmith Mark V Drill Press Follow-Up*
> 
> I knew that this weekend's video on the Shopsmith Mark V drill press video was just scratching the surface and that there would be more to say, but after several comments, (Thanks Damion and MRrwmac!) I realized that there was more to say, and that sooner is better than later.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will do. Scott


> Very interesting! Please continue.
> 
> - htl


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*STUMPED? Q&A's from "The "Business End" of the Shopsmith Bandsaw: Upper & Lower Guides & Bearings"*

This video we will tackle Q&A's from my last video: "The "Business End" of the Shopsmith Bandsaw: Upper & Lower Guides & Bearings" which you can view here: 




This is the first mid-week MyGrowthRings video, "STUMPED? Q&A" Why "STUMPED? Q&A?" Well, I asked viewers a week ago to suggest a good name for a follow-up show and while there were a bunch of wonderful suggestions, few conveyed the idea that what you are about to see is something new, but on a topic we've already covered. Another that I really liked was "Refinished", but I'm concerned that the YouTube algorithm will disappoint people who are looking for tips on refinishing!










Here's the video link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Stupid Bandsaw Trick, Resawing & Straight Sawing with the Shopsmith Bandsaw*

As I promised in the previous video on the "Business End of the Shopsmith Bandsaw" in this video we will cover the use of the bandsaw fence for straight cuts and for resawing, and while we are here we did a stupid bandsaw trick that the Shopsmith bandsaw can do by twisting the blade.

Don't forget to leave your questions, comments, and Cheapshots below and we'll address them during our mid-week video.










Here's the video link:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Shop Short: Do you HAVE to slow the Shopsmith before turning it off?*

Just in case you missed this tip at the end of this past week's episode of "Stumped", it's an important question that deserves an honest answer. "Do you have to turn the speed dial on your Shopsmith tools all the way down to the "Slow" setting before turning it off?"










Here's the video: 



Here's the entire episode:


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shop Short: Do you HAVE to slow the Shopsmith before turning it off?*
> 
> Just in case you missed this tip at the end of this past week's episode of "Stumped", it's an important question that deserves an honest answer. "Do you have to turn the speed dial on your Shopsmith tools all the way down to the "Slow" setting before turning it off?"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in site!!!
I don't remember ever even thinking about slowing it down when I had a new SS back in the early 1980's but don't think I ever took it higher that the table saw setting, but now a days with my 1982 saw bolted to the wall I don't like the idea of taking it to fast or changing speeds much as the belts are way old, just use it as is slow will get er done just takes a little more time.
Now with my 510 anniversary model, I'll be watch my speeds from now on.
I just oiled it up and for the first time hand turned it to get it back to slow.
*One more time great tip!!!*


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shop Short: Do you HAVE to slow the Shopsmith before turning it off?*
> 
> Just in case you missed this tip at the end of this past week's episode of "Stumped", it's an important question that deserves an honest answer. "Do you have to turn the speed dial on your Shopsmith tools all the way down to the "Slow" setting before turning it off?"
> 
> ...





> *One more time great tip!!!*
> - htl


Thanks! Happy to help. Scott


----------



## UncleBob46 (Sep 8, 2020)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shop Short: Do you HAVE to slow the Shopsmith before turning it off?*
> 
> Just in case you missed this tip at the end of this past week's episode of "Stumped", it's an important question that deserves an honest answer. "Do you have to turn the speed dial on your Shopsmith tools all the way down to the "Slow" setting before turning it off?"
> 
> ...


Good tip. I've never had a problem, but I do have a dedicated circuit just for the SS. Been doing a lot of planing lately so when she starts she is also turning the cutter head on the planer. I do remove the saw blade for planing operations. Great all around machine. Started with a 500 in January 1979 and upgraded to a 510, then a 520. Haven't upgraded the motor, but it still works grate so I see no need. I did replace the drive belt with a much heavier duty one after the original belt started slipping. Been so long I don't remember the brand, but it is green. Have never had a problem with the belt since.
V/R,
UncleBob46


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shop Short: Do you HAVE to slow the Shopsmith before turning it off?*
> 
> Just in case you missed this tip at the end of this past week's episode of "Stumped", it's an important question that deserves an honest answer. "Do you have to turn the speed dial on your Shopsmith tools all the way down to the "Slow" setting before turning it off?"
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Wow, so many upgrades. I started with the 510 and have it and a few others now, including the 520, but I prefer the 510. If I could have the 520 fence with the 510 fence rails I think I would have a different opinion. Since getting bifocals that front rail makes it just about impossible to see the trunnion for setting angles on the table.
Scott


> Great all around machine. Started with a 500 in January 1979 and upgraded to a 510, then a 520. Haven t upgraded the motor, but it still works grate so I see no need.


----------



## KenNSLS (Dec 4, 2021)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Shop Short: Do you HAVE to slow the Shopsmith before turning it off?*
> 
> Just in case you missed this tip at the end of this past week's episode of "Stumped", it's an important question that deserves an honest answer. "Do you have to turn the speed dial on your Shopsmith tools all the way down to the "Slow" setting before turning it off?"
> 
> ...


keep up the great work…thoroughly enjoy your insights


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Resawing and a Stupid Bandsaw Trick: Twisting the blade on a Shopsmith Bandsaw (On purpose!)*

As I promised in the previous video on the "Business End of the Shopsmith Bandsaw" in this video I cover the use of the bandsaw fence for straight cuts and for resawing, and while we are here we did a stupid bandsaw trick that the Shopsmith bandsaw can do by twisting the blade. And the reson for twisting the blade? I forgot to mention it in the video! It's to allow the saw to crosscut wider boards.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*STUMPED? Q&A's from "Stupid Bandsaw Trick, Resawing & Straight Sawing with the Shopsmith Bandsaw"*

"STUMPED? Q&A" is a mid-week video series on the "My Growth Rings" Youtube channel where I answer questions, comments and cheap-shots from the previous weekend's video. In this case, I answered questions from the "Stupid Bandsaw Trick, Resawing & Straight Sawing with the Shopsmith Bandsaw" video. In many ways these STUMPED episodes are better than the original take on the subject.










Watch the video here:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*A Response to Stumpy Nubs "Table Saw Blade Guard Myths BUSTED!" & How To Use Shopsmith Saw Guards*

James Hamilton AKA: Stumpy Nubs posted an excellent video this past weekend talking about safety and saw guard use among Youtube content creators and the myth that using guards is somehow unmanly.

In this video response (of sorts) I go over how to install the modern Shopsmith Mark V and Mark 7 upper and lower saw guards. It's not difficult and it could save your hand. And doing miss what happens at 5:55, when I do a real-time conversion of the Shopsmith Mark V from Drill Press to the Table Saw.

And always remember, "Don't use remaining fingers as push sticks."










Be sure to watch James' excellent video "Table Saw Blade Guard Myths BUSTED!" here: 




Watch my response video here:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*SUPER EASY Ripping Support for your Shopsmith or other small DIY Table Saw. *

Ripping lumber (sawing the length of a board) can be challenging enough as it is, but add gravity on the outfeed side of the saw to the mix and things can get dicey fast. This super-simple to build and easy to use shop-made accessory fence will earn a place in your shop the first time you use it.

This fence any many other jigs and fixtures you will see on the "My Growth Rings" Youtube channel utilizes the inexpensive and easy-to-make "Bittner Nut ", which was covered in detail in a prior video: 













Watch the video here:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Homemade Thickness Sander; lathe-mounted or Shopsmith mount surface drum sander*

Building a surface sander for your Shopsmith (or any wood lathe) is a pretty simple and straight forward project. Several people here and on the Shopsmith Forums https://www.shopsmith.com/ss_forum and in the Shopsmith Owners Facebook Group have shared their versions, so I figure it's time to share mine. I started with the basic design shared in R.J. DeCristoforo's version of the book "Power Tool Woodworking For Everyone" (PTWWFE) but after building a segmented ring project from 3/4" lumber that required sanding, I learned that I needed to take a different approach. That's where this video begins.










Don't forget to leave your questions, comments, and Cheap-shots below and we'll address them during our mid-week video.

Here's the video link:


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Homemade Thickness Sander; lathe-mounted or Shopsmith mount surface drum sander*
> 
> Building a surface sander for your Shopsmith (or any wood lathe) is a pretty simple and straight forward project. Several people here and on the Shopsmith Forums https://www.shopsmith.com/ss_forum and in the Shopsmith Owners Facebook Group have shared their versions, so I figure it's time to share mine. I started with the basic design shared in R.J. DeCristoforo's version of the book "Power Tool Woodworking For Everyone" (PTWWFE) but after building a segmented ring project from 3/4" lumber that required sanding, I learned that I needed to take a different approach. That's where this video begins.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that the PVC didn't work for you. Mine was accurate enough to sand thin veneer marquetry. I had no issues with unevenness.
Nice thing is that when I upgraded to PowerPro, I could operate it from the front.
Yours seems to work fine though and the two grits of paper is a good idea.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Homemade Thickness Sander; lathe-mounted or Shopsmith mount surface drum sander*
> 
> Building a surface sander for your Shopsmith (or any wood lathe) is a pretty simple and straight forward project. Several people here and on the Shopsmith Forums https://www.shopsmith.com/ss_forum and in the Shopsmith Owners Facebook Group have shared their versions, so I figure it's time to share mine. I started with the basic design shared in R.J. DeCristoforo's version of the book "Power Tool Woodworking For Everyone" (PTWWFE) but after building a segmented ring project from 3/4" lumber that required sanding, I learned that I needed to take a different approach. That's where this video begins.
> 
> ...





> I'm surprised that the PVC didn't work for you. - shipwright


Yeah, I have some 'splainin' to do on that comment. The PVC I was using was tubing from the core of rolls of Kraft paper that was used in the Shopsmith factory shipping department. I worked in the Academy (woodworking classroom) in the retail store just off the factory, and they were tossing a huge pile of them and I thought they held promise. At best they were 1/2 the thickness of schedule 40 PVC pipe, and they performed poorly for this task. If I were to use PVC pipe I would probably try to get my hands on schedule 120, but that's just because when it comes to this application the thicker the walls the better. In the end I'm very happy with this design, because it allows me to used inexpensive sheets of abrasives and to use multiple grits on the same drum. I do like your design, though.

Oh, and I was one of the beta testers of the PowerPro, so I know exactly what you mean. I just wish it didn't require me to press that "Confirm" button so many times! Scott


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Horizontal Boring on a Shopsmith Mark V *

A horizontal boring machine is one of those tools that few woodworker even consider, because with the exception of the Shopsmith Mark V, most other options are large and expensive dedicated tools. Any time I am drilling into the edge of a board for joinery I always go to this simple set-up.










Watch it here:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Restoring a Rusty Shopsmith Jointer using the Ol' WD-40 and Scotch-Brite® method*

I've put this off long enough. In this video we tackle my rusty Shopsmith 4" jointer and bring it back to life. Using the Ol' tried-and-true WD-40 and Scotch-Brite® method I'll get this down to bare metal and in our mid-week follow-up episode of "STUMPED? Q&A" we'll answer your questions, comments, and cheap-shots, including my crazy polyurethane cast iron treatment.

Also, for an excellent video on attacking and preventing rust, take a look at this recent video from Nick Engler: 



 and sub him while you at it! He knows more about woodworking and even Shopsmith woodworking than most people I know.










Here's the link to my vid:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Installing Carter "Upgrade" Blade Guides on a Shopsmith Bandsaw. Are They Worth it?*

In this video, we will install a set of Carter Products ball-bearing blade guides on a Shopsmith bandsaw. According to their website "The Carter Shopsmith conversion kit updates your saws performance through the use of all sealed ball bearing roller guides. This provides your saw with reduced blade friction and improved cutting accuracy. The kit contains both upper and lower roller bearing side support assemblies, which work in conjunction with the existing Shopsmith thrust bearing." Really? Well, we'll be the judge of that, won't we? Watch the vid here: 




Be sure to be a part of the follow-up mid-week video by posting a related Question, Comment, or Cheap-Shot in the comment field below the video.

This set was loaned to me for testing by Carter Products. This is just one of several upgrades that Carter Products has for your Shopsmith bandsaw and are available directly from them on their site: https://tinyurl.com/CarterProductsSS (This is NOT an affiliate link)


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Shopsmith Strip Sander: Better than any you've ever imagined!*

The Shopsmith 42" Strip Sander is one of those tools that at first glance just doesn't seem worth the money, but trust me, all you have to do is use it and you'll fall in love. Watch the video here: 




Also, in this video, I announce a major change in the future of "Stumped Q&A" videos. Get the details here: 




Join this channel to get access to perks:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGsmR3bPX7oh-GBt8L6mb2Q/join

A few accessories can be used on the Shopsmith stip sander:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Shopsmith 4" Jointer Blade Replacement & Alignment*

Installing and aligning the knives on a jointer can be a challenge, but the folks who invented the Shopsmith jointer were thinking of the DIY'er when they created it back in the 1950s. And the great news is this tool just got better and better from there. In this video, I'll walk through the process of removing and installing knives in the Shopsmith jointer, and touch on the need to shift the blades to compensate for knicks. And yes, I would rather have been using my aluminum rule, but it has gone AWOL. Watch the video here: 




Join this channel to get access to perks:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGsmR3bPX7oh-GBt8L6mb2Q/join

Visit http://www.MyGrowthRings.com
Follow on Instagram @MyGrowthRings
I also blog at http://www.tool-hunter.com/shopsmith-posts
and http://shopsmith-tool-hunter.blogspot.com

A few viewers have requested I provide affiliate links to help them find the products I use and as a way of supporting the channel through commission. If you purchase a product or service with the links I provide, there is no additional charge to you. I always recommend shopping around for a better price. Thank you for supporting My Growth Rings!


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Carter Narrow Blade Stabilizer on Shopsmith Bandsaw. Is It Worth It?*

In this video, we install a Carter Products Blade Stabilizer on a Shopsmith bandsaw and do a little playing around with a couple narrow 1/6" and 3/16" blades. Here's the video: 




This set was loaned to me for testing by Carter Products. This is just one of several upgrades that Carter Products has for your Shopsmith bandsaw and are available directly from them on their site: https://tinyurl.com/CarterProductsSS (This is NOT an affiliate link)

The pattern for the 3D reindeer can be found on Matthias Wandel's awesome site: https://woodgears.ca/reindeer/plans.html

Here are links to a few of the products I used or discussed in the video:


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Shop-built Shopsmith Speed Reducer AKA: Jackshaft*










That's right, it's easy to make your own speed reducer for powering your Shopsmith bandsaw, jigsaw or scroll saw at a slower speed than normal for use with metals, plastic, and even stone. 
Watch it here: 



Don't miss the links in the video description to the original 1960 articles that inspired it.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Kreg VS WEN Track Saw: The Perfect Companion for your Shopsmith?*

If you clicked on this I doubt I need to convince you of the value of a track saw, but just in case you are on the fence, I shot this video playing with my new WEN Track Saw after learning that my sister had just purchased a similar bargain-basement saw from Kreg. Yes, this video rambles quite a bit, but I'm assuming that you know how to FF a video…

An in case you are wondering, no, neither of them is in the same league as a Festool, Mafell, DeWalt or Makita, but clocking in a less than $200 for the WEN and under $400 for the Kreg, I think they are just right for some of us weekend warriors.










Here's the video link: 



 The links to all the tools we used in the video are in the video description.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

*Your Shopsmith has a Weak Link!!! (And what to do about it)*

That's right, your Shopsmith tools have a weak link, and there's something you can do about it. In the video linked below I talk about a critical key feature of your Shopsmith that probably needs your attention. Scott

Watch the video here










Watch the video here


----------



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Your Shopsmith has a Weak Link!!! (And what to do about it)*
> 
> That's right, your Shopsmith tools have a weak link, and there's something you can do about it. In the video linked below I talk about a critical key feature of your Shopsmith that probably needs your attention. Scott
> 
> ...


Wow, a Shopsmith post. Brings back fond memories, got my first shots at woodworking on my dad's shop smith he bought from my grandad. I turned a few baseball bats. Safe to say, Shopsmith and Norm Abram are what inspired me to have some fun building stuff out of wood.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

MyGrowthRings said:


> *Your Shopsmith has a Weak Link!!! (And what to do about it)*
> 
> That's right, your Shopsmith tools have a weak link, and there's something you can do about it. In the video linked below I talk about a critical key feature of your Shopsmith that probably needs your attention. Scott
> 
> ...





> Wow, a Shopsmith post. Brings back fond memories, got my first shots at woodworking on my dad s shop smith he bought from my grandad. I turned a few baseball bats. Safe to say, Shopsmith and Norm Abram are what inspired me to have some fun building stuff out of wood.
> 
> - BamaCummins


Back when the NYWS started I was the store manager at Shopsmith's Boston-area store, and me and my crew set-up and aligned all of the Shopsmith tools that Norm used in the show's first year, when Shopsmith was one of the two show sponsors. Even after that relationship ended there was a Shopsmith there in the shop that received occasional use. A lot of us got our woodworking hobby launched on a Shopsmith. Scott


----------

